# Glacier II 800 Sportsman question



## raycat (Dec 17, 2009)

Getting ready to purchase a new 800 Sportsman with a Glacier II blade, my question is can someone tell me the total length of my rig when mounted on my Sportsman. I have a trailer which has 10 '4" length. Will this setup fit. Can you adjust, the setup or is the hook up fixed, and exact. Thanks


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

raycat;921951 said:


> Getting ready to purchase a new 800 Sportsman with a Glacier II blade, my question is can someone tell me the total length of my rig when mounted on my Sportsman. I have a trailer which has 10 '4" length. Will this setup fit. Can you adjust, the setup or is the hook up fixed, and exact. Thanks


The 2010 sportsman 800 is 83" long according to their website. Your trailer is 124" long leaving you 41" of space for a plow or roughly 3' 4".

Although I don't have the ATV or plow, I have my doubts that it sits that far in front of the ATV. With that said, you might have more of an issue with space depending on how WIDE the plow is and the dimensions of your trailer, especially if you have another quad on it as well....

Also, if you have a snowshield, you might be forced to center the quad more if the plow is wider than the quad to clear the snowshield... or possibly back on.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

you should fit for length no problem. the length is pretty much a fixed lenth with the blade straight across you can make it longer when you angle the blade left or right but with the Blade straight across it's only gonna be around 2' in front of your ATV. and if your ATV is 6' long and you add a 2' more for the blade your total is only 8' so you'll fit for length with ease.

post up some pics when you get all set up and ready.

sublime out.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

drive up some 2x6's and it will fit


----------



## phdfishhead (Nov 18, 2009)

*Polaris 800 w/plow on trailer*

I can fit my 2008 polaris 800 with 60 inch glacier II plow easily on 8.5 ft wide by 10 ft long snowmobile trailer with snow shield....no problem.


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

phdfishhead;922075 said:


> I can fit my 2008 polaris 800 with 60 inch glacier II plow easily on 8.5 ft wide by 10 ft long snowmobile trailer with snow shield....no problem.


Are you able to fit it with two machines on the trailer?


----------



## phdfishhead (Nov 18, 2009)

*Never tried*

Never tried...They definitely would fit sideways without plows. Probably pretty tight straight on.


----------



## raycat (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, My trailer is a nice inclosed utility single axle, that I previously used to haul, my two Harleys. Now wanting to get into some off road fun, as I am getting older, and the crazy's on the street, makes ridding my Harleys not as much fun. I sold them but kept the trailer. For now i plan to only put one atv in trailer, but wanted to make sure what i want to buy will fit. It sounds like I am good to go, even if I went with a 800 touring bike that is only 3" longer than the 800 sportsman of 83" vs 86", my main concern was how far in front the blade was mounted in front of the bike. My trailer has a drop down door/tailgate in the rear, and has a 5' wide opening which is no problem,as I am looking at a 52" blade. Thanks again, I enjoy the fourm. Ray:bluebounc


----------



## gobblet (Sep 28, 2009)

I fit my Glacier 1 -56 inch polaris plow and 2009 Polaris 800 sportsman on a 4x8 trailer. 
The only real problem I have is going up trailer gate ,plow hits top rail of trailer (plow does not lift all that high off of ground) I have to use a set of boards ontop of trailer gate to give me more height for loading. I also need to rest plow on top rail of trailer. You should have no problems as long as plow does not hit gate/ramp while loading


----------

